# Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau



## benni (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo miteinander, ich heiße Benni und bin 25 Jahre alt. Wollte mich nun endlich auch mal vorstellen, da ich schon eine ganze Weile hier im Forum unterwegs bin und schon viele nützliche Tips für meine Bauarbeiten mitnehmen konnte.

Die letzten Wochen arbeite ich an meinem Bachlauf, der den Wasserfall mit dem Teich verbindet. Im Moment warte ich noch auf meine Pflanzenlieferungen, damit das Ganze auch noch ein bisschen grün wird.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder - wie findet ihrs?

Die Form ist beschlossene Sache - der Aushub erledigt ...
 

Weiter gehts mit dem Modellieren der Seiten - mit meinem Lieblingsbaustoff Lehm - Sandkastenerinnerungen ;()
 

Am nächsten Tag - der Lehm wird schon fester!
 

Der schönste Teil - Vlies einlegen (vlies passt immer und die Füsse werden nicht mehr dreckig)
 

10 Minuten später ca. 15m Vlies verlegt
 

Folie legen mit den ganzen Kurven war schon eine Arbeit...
 

Einmal haben wir "verklebt"
 

"Wasser marsch" zum Falten ziehen
 

Wo der Sandsack liegt, wurde verschweisst
 

So das wars erst mal - im nächsten Beitrag gibts die weiteren Fortschritte.
Kritik wird gerne entgegengenommen 
Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit den Bildern.

Viele Grüße Benni


----------



## Klausile (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

sieht klasse aus dein Bachlauf!

Wie lang und wie breit hast du denn gebaut?
Mit welcher Pumpenleistung / Wassermenge willst du ihn denn betreiben?

Und immer schön weiter Bilder schicken.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## benni (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Weiter gehts mit der Ufermatte - nur teilweise von NG
 

Ein bischen Wasser erleichtert die Anpassung - mit den Sandsäcken wird beschwert.
 

Bild von unten mit Sicht zum Wasserfall.
 

Die Matten wurden mit Kabelbindern verbunden - das hält bombenfest.
 

Feierabendstimmung! Morgen gehts weiter ... :smoki
 

Der Rand für die Kapillarsperre - mit Pflastersteinen und Lehm auf Bodenhöhe grob mit Lehm befestigt. Mit Trass-Fertigbeton wurde ausgefugt.
 
Sand wird nur ausgeleert - verteilen soll er sich gefälligst alleine! 
 
Ganz schön dreckig das Wasser - kriegt jetzt erst mal Zeit sich zu setzen.
 
Nochmal von ganz oben fotografiert.
 
Ein paar Tage später - die Ränder sind teilweise schon bearbeitet - Folie nicht mehr sooooo sichtbar. 
 
Weiter gehts dann mit den Pflanzen  - wenn die denn heute endlich kommen 

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## benni (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Klaus,

danke für das Kompliment.

Die Breite beträgt mindestens überall 40cm und geht teilweise bis 70cm in die Ufer. Ich habe mich lange mit Form und Lauf beschäftigt und wollte letztendlich eine möglichst natürliche Lösung.

Die Länge des Bachlaufs müsste so in etwa 12m betragen.
Betrieben wird das Ganze im Moment mit einer Aquamax Eco 8000 - die schlürft unten im Teich ein und betreibt damit den Wasserfall auf ca. 3m Förderhöhe - da kommen dann in etwa noch 20-30 Liter runter - was nicht mehr wirklich viel ist. Deshalb werde ich wohl im oberen Teich noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe einbauen - die den Wasserfall betreibt und die Aquamax lass ich direkt ins obere Becken Pumpen - da brems ich die Leistung mit der Förderhöhe nicht so aus.

Wollte eigentlich keine Technik - aber Wasserfall ohne Technik mmhhh - schade. Ich mags, wenns in der Nacht schön plätschert.

Grüße Benni


----------



## rut49 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo, Benni,

 sieht dein Bachlauf aus und toll, daß du uns durch deine Bilder teilnehmen läßt!
Aber noch einmal zurück zum Anfang: was hast du unter dem Lehm, oder ist alles n u r Lehm? Woher hast du den-wie teuer? Wie lange dauert es, bis er ausgehärtet ist- reißt er nicht?
Viele Fragen, aber deine Bauweise könnte ich vielleicht bei mir auch umsetzen.
:cu Regina


----------



## benni (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Regina,

das mit dem Lehm war eigentlich ein "kurzfristiger" Versuch. Ich habe probiert mit Mutterboden das Uferwällchen aufzuschütten und schnell gemerkt das das nicht hält. Der Lehm war kostenlos, den gibts bei uns überall. Bei mir z. B. auf einer befreundeten Baustelle, da hab ich 5x 100l Wannen geholt.

Ob das wirklich richtig fest hält, kann ich auch erst später sagen, aber sicher ist, das es besser als normale Erde zusammenhält. Vor dem zu schnellen Austrocknen und Rissen schützt die Folie, die ja am nächsten Tag drauf kam sobald der Lehm fest wurde, dadurch bleibt der Lehm jetzt immer leicht feucht bzw. trocknet nicht so schnell aus.

Befestigt wurde das Ganze wie folgt:
 

Lehm natürlich unten etwas breiter und oben trapezförmig zusammen, obere breite des Walls mindestens 15cm an jeder Stelle - bei der kleinen Brücke ca. 40cm Lehmschicht auf jeder Seite.

Viele Grüße Benni


----------



## rut49 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo, Benni,

ich danke vielmals für ausführliche Beschreibung!
Muß mir das Ganze mal durch den "Kopf" gehen lassen.

LG Regina


----------



## benni (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

so, die ersten Pflanzen sind verteilt. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die NG Lieferung.

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach niedrigen Pflanzen für die Seiten des Laufes, die sowohl unter als auch über Wasser auf der Ufermatte wachsen könnten.
Hätte jemand noch Vorschläge?!

Hier mal Pflanzen die noch rein kommen bzw. drin sind.

__ Fieberklee, Waldsimse, __ Blutweiderich, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Wassernabel,__ Kalmus,

1  	__ Seekanne
1 	__ Froschbiss
1 	Wasser-Knöterich 
1 	__ Laichkraut, Schwimmendes
1 	Schwimmlöffel
1 	Farn, Pillen-
1 	Nadelsimse
1 	__ Sumpfdotterblume
1 	Vergissmeinnicht, Sumpf- 
1 	Sumpf-__ Calla 
1 	Gauklerblume, blau 
1 	Wassernabel
1 	Wasser-Dickblatt

Hab mir von jeder Sorte nur 1 Stk. bestellt um zu sehen was am Besten wächst. Eine Frage am Rande: Kann man bei Werner/Nymphaion auch Wasserpflanzen abholen oder geht da nur Versand?

Für den Uferrand habe ich jetzt im Moment ja nur das Pfennigkraut - die NG Ufermattenpflanzung auch, aber da weiss ich ja nicht was rauskommt ?! ;-)

Wenn´s die Zeit zulässt, mach ich noch ein paar Bilder.

Für Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße Benni


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

keine __ Bachbunge? Du hast keine Bachbunge ??? Bei mir wächst auch noch ganz gut __ Gottesgnadenkraut und eine Art __ Johanniskraut (aber ich glaub, es ist nicht das echte).

Werner mail mal lieber direkt an. Der hat im Augenblick viel um die Ohren, da liest er eventuell nicht jeden Beitrag.


----------



## benni (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Oh, nein. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - die __ Bachbunge muss ich bis jetzt überlesen haben ... die kommt dann auf alle Fälle auch noch rein.


----------



## benni (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab gestern die "große" Pflanzenlieferung bekommen und heute Mittag noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die __ Bachbunge ist im Ufersortiment von NG vertreten, somit hab ich die jetzt auch .

Wenns euch interessiert häng ich noch ein paar Bilder an ?!?!? :beeten

Auffangbecken nun auch mit Pflanzen
 
Von der Terasse aus
 
Sumpfgraben
 
Algen 
 
vom Garten aus betrachtet
 

 

 

 


Hier hab ich noch 2 Bilder von Pflanzen, die ich noch nicht identifizieren kann. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, was das mal werden will ? 
 

 

Hoff euch interessierts,

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

sieht doch vielversprechend aus.

Die Pflanzen? Mein Tipp: Bild 1 __ Gottesgnadenkraut, Bild 2 __ Bachnelkenwurz.


----------



## benni (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Morgen Christine,

danke für die Tipps, werde mir die Pflanzen mal in meinem Buch nachschlagen.

Schönen Tag


----------



## benni (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Da ich ja sowieso gerade bei dem Sauwetter mit der Kamera unterwegs war anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
Und mal wieder eine unbekannte Pflanze - siehe Bild mit der Blüte. Vielleicht kann mir Christine ja wieder weiterhelfen? 
Bei den Pflanzen stell ich mich blöd an ;((


Gruß Benni


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hi benni,

boah ist das ein großer Bachlauf, Hammer. Kann ich nur von träumen- meiner ist knapp 1,5 Meter lang- gut aus Steinfolie. Aber so ein großer Bach aus Steinfolie kostet ja ein Vermögen. Wieso ist diese Steinfolie eigentlich so schweine teuer ?

....geiler Bachlauf.

MFG Thomas


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

bist Du sicher, dass es sich bei der blühenden Pflanze um die gleiche handelt, wie die vorletzte im Beitrag #11?
In #11 würd ich zum vorletzten Bild sagen: Achillea ptarmica (Sumpfschafgarbe), welche bei mir genau so derzeit im Garten und Ufergraben (aber mehr oberhalb Wasserstand) steht. 
Das andere (Blüte) könnte Wiesenschaumkraut sein.


Mit was hast Du denn den Ufergraben gefüllt? Das sieht so verdächtig nach Blumenerde aus. :?


----------



## benni (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Annett,

das ist nicht die Gleiche wie in #11, die steht im Teich und ist da schon länger als ich  - danke für deine Auskunft.

Zum Ufergraben: Die obere Schicht ist irgendeine "Spezial-super-duper-mit ohne viel Dünger Teicherde", davon hab ich 3 Säcke geschenkt bekommen. Ist das Schlimm, wenn die im Ufergraben liegt???


Schöne Grüße
Benni


----------



## Emma1 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

weißt Du inzwischen wie fest der Lehm wird? Habe auch ein paar Probleme mit Sand im Uferbereich und suche einen festeren Stoff. Beton wollte ich nicht nehmen. Kann man denn auf dem Lehm laufen wenn er fest ist?

Gruß Emma


----------



## benni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Emma,

der Lehm unter der Folie ist mittlerweile hart wie Stein. Allerdings kommt es meiner Meinung auf die Breite des Walls an, ob du darauf laufen kannst. Alles was unter 40cm Breite ist wäre mir schon zu wackelig. Aber mal ein paar Schritte hab ich schon drauf gemacht, das hält. Allerdings werde ich das nicht zu oft machen.

Mein Fazit: Ich würde es nicht machen, wenn darauf gelaufen werden muss.
Da wäre Beton die sichere Alternative.

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## geha (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni

Klasse gemacht ***Applaus*** 
Noch eine Frage ist das der schwimmende Ve.da Skimmer? Wie bist du mit dem zufrieden - Überlege gerade ob ich den Ve.da oder O.se nehme...

Gruß Georg


----------



## benni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Georg,

zufrieden, naja!
Habe mir das Ding - wie auf dem Foto auch zu sehen direkt an eine Pumpe angeschlossen, die den Dreck zu einem Aussenfilter befördert. Der Korb ist aber immer noch zu klein, ich würd ihn nicht mehr kaufen. Allerdings würde ich sowieso keinen Schwimmskimmer mehr kaufen. Ich werde den jetzigen solange umbauen, bis er funktioiert wie ich es möchte - als Standskimmer.


----------



## benni (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

So,

ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Habe heute morgen neue Bilder gemacht - so langsam ergibt sich ein Bild. Die Pflanzen wachsen allesamt prima und ich habe nun glasklares Wasser und keine neuen Algen, auch bei der momentanen Hitze nicht. :beeten:beeten:beeten

Anbei für alle Interessierten ein paar Bilder von Teich, Bachlauf und Auffangbecken.

   ATTACH]52853[/ATTACH]


----------



## benni (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Anbei nochmal eine Ladung Bilder,

viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## steffen55 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,

klasse Arbeit, Du scheinst die gleichen Probleme im Bachlauf mit Algen zu haben wie ich. Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht, den Bachlauf direkt aus dem Teich zu speisen. 


 
Ich habe meinen Bachlauf jetzt mit einem Spaltsiebfilter nachgerüstet um den Algennachschub einzudämmen


 
Würde ich Dir auch raten !!!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hey Benni 

Ich finde gerade die natürlich verwachsenen Stelle schön z.B. Bild nochmal

@Steffen,.. Benni hat aber auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen,..  "viele Algen" sehe ich persönlich da nicht,..
(und ich hole bei meinem eigenem Teich jede Woche einen Eimer raus  )

@Benni:  Frage:  Wie sieht es denn jetzt (gerade bei den heissen Tagen) mit dem Wasserverbrauch aus ??

mfG. Micha


----------



## benni (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

mir selber gefällt´s jeden Tag noch besser. Wie gesagt, viele Algen habe ich im Moment nicht. Im Bachlauf hat sich schon reichlich Mulm angesammelt, aber das finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm.

@Micha - Wasserverbrauch liegt gerade bei ca. 2 cm im unteren Teich - frag mich jetzt bitte nicht wieviel das in Liter ist (ca. 20 min Gartenschlauch???)


----------



## doh (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hi Benni,
ich finde den Bachlauf auch richtig richtig TOP, 
er sieht zum teil schon sehr natürlich aus, als wäre er schon immer dagewesen.

Haste echt gut gemacht 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## steffen55 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo micha,

ich meine nicht, daß die Algen bei Benni extrem viel sind
Ich fische auch jeden Tag einen ordentlichen Haufen Fadenalgen aus dem Teich und Bachlauf heraus, Trotz Spaltsieb und UVC. Muß Mann eben damit leben


----------



## rut49 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Benni,
das sieht doch richtig gut aus, hast du ganz prima hinbekommen!
Was ist aus dem Lehm geworden? Immer noch fest, oder schon brüchig?
sonnige Grüße  Regina


----------



## benni (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung - mein Bachlaufbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

wie gesagt, neue Algen habe ich gar keine mehr im Bachlauf - habe schon seit mind. 4 Wochen nichts mehr abgefischt.

@Regina - der Lehm hält super - wird bis heute auch nicht richtig hart weil dieser unter der Folie immer schön Feucht bleibt. Theoretisch könnte ich den sofort bearbeiten wenn ich die Folie rausziehe. Bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit dieser Lösung.

Viele Grüße
Benni:smoki


----------

